# Probably a stupid question...



## UberGuy847 (Aug 13, 2017)

I only drove for Uber a few times in 2017. I made $130.00 will I still receive a 1099 or did I not make enough to even claim? I swear I remember hearing a decade ago that if you make under a certain amount from an employer you don’t even file it...but I could be wrong. I also made no money from referrals or promotions at all.


----------



## Dr. Doug (Sep 11, 2017)

No. I think the cut-off for getting a 1099 is $600.


----------



## UberGuy847 (Aug 13, 2017)

So I just don’t even need to include Uber at all when I file my taxes??


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/3...-i-made-less-than-600-do-i-have-to-claim-that

"


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberGuy847 said:


> I only drove for Uber a few times in 2017. I made $130.00 will I still receive a 1099 or did I not make enough to even claim? I swear I remember hearing a decade ago that if you make under a certain amount from an employer you don't even file it...but I could be wrong. I also made no money from referrals or promotions at all.


Technically you're supposed to report all income. If you file a Schedule C there is a place to list income not reported on a 1099. Your mileage and portion of your cell phone bill ought to just about wipe out any profit, and you won't owe the self employment taxes, because the minimum profit threshold for those is $400.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------

